# Just for fun, what is your idea of what the perfect diesel car would be like?



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

If you had to describe what your dream diesel car would be like, what would it be? Mine would probably be a Cadillac ATS with AWD, a 6 speed manual, and a 3.0L V6 turbo diesel with 250 horsepower 460 ft/lbs of torque. I absolutely love the Cadillac ATS, but I'd really like to see a diesel version of it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My Cruze suits me fine as it is the perfect size for my present situation.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

A Diesel M3 or M5 that doesn't go to **** after the warranty expires like most BMWs do...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually like the Cruze quite well, but I would have to say a 2015 Mercedes S400 Bluetec with the V8 Turbodiesel torque monster would be my dream car, mainly since I don't believe such a car exists.


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

The cool stuff about the Mercedes GL350 Bluetec and the badass stuff from the GL550 AMG would do it for me.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I would just like to see all the options that the LTZ has be available on the Cruze Diesel.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Su8pack1 said:


> I would just like to see all the options that the LTZ has be available on the Cruze Diesel.


Probably a dumb question, but what options does the LTZ have that the diesel doesn't? Different wheels, fog lights, is there anything else?.....I'd like if you could get the diesel with a 6 speed and the RS appearance package.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Performance Diesel Camero, no holds barred.


----------



## Atlantis_Ro5e (Sep 5, 2013)

A SOM 02 Firehawk with a duramaxx diesel. blowin coal up and down the highway. While spanking rich boys exotics...


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Probably a dumb question, but what options does the LTZ have that the diesel doesn't? Different wheels, fog lights, is there anything else?.....I'd like if you could get the diesel with a 6 speed and the RS appearance package.


Push button start, ambient lighting, might be more


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

My dream is an engine similar to the Cruze's in the Mobius 2:

Mobius Motors | Home

But I am an American which means there are no utilitarian trucks on the road.

I would also like an AWD compact sedan with active suspension that could be adjusted on the fly if I am in more rugged terrain. But that would be crazy expensive.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

fred20 said:


> Push button start, ambient lighting, might be more


Alloys from this century 



Aussie said:


> My Cruze suits me fine as it is the perfect size for my present situation.


The ATS feels exactly like a larger faster Cruze 2LT( even down to the seats firmness/harshness) for those saying they are comfortable with the Cruze.



iTz SADISTIK said:


> A Diesel M3 or M5 that doesn't go to **** after the warranty expires like most BMWs do...


LOL Yes! Above with one of those Hyundai Million mile warrantys.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

fred20 said:


> Push button start, ambient lighting, might be more


Climate control. Previous response - Fogs are available for diesel (Dealer install part). 

Big ones for me are definitely the push to start/proxy entry (already has remote start...wtf GM) and climate control. (Again remote start is made so much better then the climate control is active).

Wheels would be nice, and a SOME **** BADGING would be awesome.


----------

